# Pymatuning



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone have anything from past couple days at pymatuning? I'm there till Thursday, can't find the walleye, found the perch and bluegills in 4fow to 11fow, willing to work together with someone to help fill both our boats


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend at work has been killing the perch at the 85 causeway. Real nice quality too. No walleyes though.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Heading over there this afternoon and staying at the state park campground till Fri. Probably won't get out on the water till tomorrow. Hoping to find them myself this week. I usually fish the north end but plan on spending some time on the south end this week.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm gunna try and get out tomorrow after work. I fished the causeway couple Tuesdays ago and caught 12 inch crappie


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

If Friday doesnt storm I'll be out there Friday trying as well. I'm off work that day


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Extremely tough bite this past weekend for walleye. Heard some guys got them jigging the north end. There is a big bug hatch going on right now that has gotten the walleye pretty much shut down. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

InlandKid...you're not alone, I've been out 8 times in the past 3 weeks and cannot find them either. The Walleye Tournament guys seemed to be bunched up working the east side of the lake just south of Snodgrass this past weekend. Wasn't close enough to see what was caught, but might be worth a shot.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> Heading over there this afternoon and staying at the state park campground till Fri. Probably won't get out on the water till tomorrow. Hoping to find them myself this week. I usually fish the north end but plan on spending some time on the south end this week.


I'm at site 191, I'll let you know how this evening goes


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

April is for walleye. May is for perch.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Dan1881 said:


> InlandKid...you're not alone, I've been out 8 times in the past 3 weeks and cannot find them either. The Walleye Tournament guys seemed to be bunched up working the east side of the lake just south of Snodgrass this past weekend. Wasn't close enough to see what was caught, but might be worth a shot.


 I saw that 17 and change lbs won the tournament, some big fish also caught, IAM going to guess trolling was the ticket, seems to be the theme there if you want consistency.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

InlandKid said:


> I'm at site 191, I'll let you know how this evening goes


 IAM at 174. I will be out on the lake in morning.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Fished south half yesterday from stalker island all the way to the causeway, only thing biting was perch and bluegills. Trolled from as shallow as 3ft to 20ft, flicker shad, raps, worm harnesses, no luck on walleye, didn't see anyone else net one either.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

My buddy was getting Walters near linesville in 4ft of water using a floating jighead set up with just a piece of worm


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> IAM at 174. I will be out on the lake in morning.


 Did you go out on the lake today, we fish around stocker island, perch on the north shore minnows and worms 3ft and shallower. East side of stocker island drifting worm harnesses 5ft saw the amish pick up 2 walleye on the north end of the island.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Amish on the campsite across from us came in with 8 eyes, biggest 28 1/2, guessing their custom harnesses, saw them drift fishing.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Please don’t post coordinates on the open forum. It’s okay to do it in a PM tho.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can get those worm harnesses at Gateway B&T in Andover. They use light mono and you will lose many of them on the stumps however. They are expensive too.
They are probably the same Amish that are there every May. Last year I checked out their rigged rods in their boats to see what they were using to catch all those walleye. Every rod was rigged with worm harnesses.
I use Eagle Claw 129N snelled #4 hooks with spinners and add a bullet weight above the swivel. You get 4 or 5 for $3 rather than one for $5 at Gateway. That way it doesn't sting too bad when you lose 4 or 5 a day on the stumps.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> You can get those worm harnesses at Gateway B&T in Andover. They use light mono and you will lose many of them on the stumps however. They are expensive too.
> They are probably the same Amish that are there every May. Last year I checked out their rigged rods in their boats to see what they were using to catch all those walleye. Every rod was rigged with worm harnesses.
> I use Eagle Claw 129N snelled #4 hooks with spinners and add a bullet weight above the swivel. You get 4 or 5 for $3 rather than one for $5 at Gateway. That way it doesn't sting too bad when you lose 4 or 5 a day on the stumps.


Those Amish guys are really good friends of mine. They take me fishing when I have the time to go with them. They make their own worm harnesses right there on the boat as they are fishing. They have a tackle box with them with all the parts that they buy from Netcraft. these guys get limits of walleyes of Pyma that are better than limits you would get off Erie.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I mix together lewzer and happysnag’s rig and got this tank today.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone have a picture of the type of harness that amish use?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I've seen it. Colorado blade hammered gold cant remember the # bu its the size of a half dollar 2 orange beads by the blade and one big green by the hooks. 2# 2 hooks no treble. Rig is the same size as a deerie


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Very important half crawler but the front half


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Interesting. What weight do they use with this? Not a bottom bouncer?


----------



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Spent weekend at campground without my boat. Lost a bucket of minnows and my favorite stinger to thieves! Managed to catch some nice redears and a few perch on crawlers. Everyone I talked to said fishing was slow


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Just tie your own. 
Mono leader I like 10-25 lb, box of beads, swivels, egg sinkers, clevis,
no 2 or 1/0 hooks, in amberdeen and steel. Colorado blades size 0-4 and various colors.
Heavier leader, steel hook and bigger blade if you have to troll. Can use amberdeen, but I like a heavier hook trolling.
Drifting, Lighter leader, amberdeen hook, then appropriate size blade and sinker for wind conditions. Can straighten amberdeen hooks out when you snag and rebend them
Then figure out best color for the day


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

We left this afternoon after spending the week there. Fishing was fair for us, we caught quite a few fish, wife caught more of the keepers than I did. We ended up with 4 legal walleye, a bunch of crappie and perch for the freezer. One nice largemouth and a bunch of cats I released. All on minnows and work harnesses with the exception of the largemouth that I caught casting to shore with a Texas rigged artificial worm.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice smallie hail.

In addition to the worm harness we also put stingers on our jigs when we aren't fishing weeds at Pymatuning.
The stingers account for the majority of the hook ups and all of the perch and gills. I tie my own and then just tie onto the hook.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Out yesterday, midday around 11am- 5p, Fished around the north stumps, lots of amish out there. Crawlers on harnesses, Erie Dearies. Nothing on the dearies. Wife brought in a fair sized channel cat and sister caught one nice crappie. All in all a good day for boating!


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Would someone be so kind as to shine a little light on the weed fishing for walleyes at pymy...I have been researching it but am interested in what presentations and how and where it is presented in relation to the weeds themselves...a PM is ok, a may give pymy a try this weekend...if anyone has any tips it would be much appreciated.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Same as pike white rooster tails.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

jIGHEAD AND 3 INCHES OF NIGHTCRAWLER


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Gonna try some small crappie cranks I picked up this week. Gonna fish em in the weeds and see how I do.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got back from the causeway. White bass were on tonight. Caught couple cats too. Would have stayed longer if I could have.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lewzer,,, is this what you guys are talking about?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eagle-Claw...420341&hash=item5910656755:g:CIQAAOSwKtFbV47W

I tie up all of my harnesses too, & I use these (china) spinners for my components,,,, the blades, weights, hooks & beads. It really cuts down on middle-man costs,,, specially when you loose as much crap as I do!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-30pcs-...olorful-USA-/191610180213?hash=item2c9cdb5275

BTW,,, I smacked to snot out of the Erie walleyes last year, with the ORANGE & PINK blades (2) that are in these 'kits'.
;<)


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Fish were on fire yesterday morning with the heavy chop before the Sun came out. Caught a mixed bag, LMB, cats, 3 crappie, a lot of nice sized perch, and finally got some Walleye. 4 of the 5 Walleye came from 4-6 feet. Once the chop turned off the Walleye were nowhere to be found. Fished by the dam, drifted worm harnesses and lindy lil guy's. A few came on jigs as well.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

The harder the wind and chop the better, and you can find them even shallower. White caps and what would chase most away because it is bumpy and uncomfortable, incredible fishing, even in dead of summer.
It’s almost like they sit there with there mouths open. 
Lose the wind and the easy catching feed bag falls off


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

J2jm said:


> The harder the wind and chop the better, and you can find them even shallower. White caps and what would chase most away because it is bumpy and uncomfortable, incredible fishing, even in dead of summer.
> It’s almost like they sit there with there mouths open.
> Lose the wind and the easy catching feed bag falls off


Hmmmm. Incredible fishing?? I want to believe this is true, I really do....but it certainly didn't happen for us. Three days from Thursday through Saturday, wind perked up Fri, and Sat, and gave us a nice chop up to small white caps but we didn't bag. 3 people and 5 rods. Mixed it up between harness, jigs, spinnerbaits, and crankbaits. Mixed up tipping with minnows and crawlers. Morning, noon and evening. Shallows, drifted, trolled. Shallow, deep, north, south. Not a single walleye. Caught a couple of very small cats, small perch, and crappie over a long three days. 

I'm just disappointed that I couldn't get the experience of catching my first walleye, or anything at all that would put something of a fight besides a 6" fish.


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

I got this guy yesterday morning during the overcast and wind. Just shy of 25 inches & 6lbs, personal best for me. This fish didn't seem to want any harnesses or fast movement, switched to Northland floating jigs with stingers and started catching in 10-13 ft. Once the sun came out the catfish started stealing everything so we called it a day.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

The bite was on fire there this weekend, I took 2nd in the duck-n-drake tournament Saturday with 17.22 pounds on our top 3 and took 3rd yesterday in the owf with just shy of 24 pounds . 30 pound bag won it. lots of high teens and 20 pound bags brought in


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

eyehunter8063 said:


> The bite was on fire there this weekend, I took 2nd in the duck-n-drake tournament Saturday with 17.22 pounds on our top 3 and took 3rd yesterday in the owf with just shy of 24 pounds . 30 pound bag won it. lots of high teens and 20 pound bags brought in


Wow those are some big fish, Congrats on the tournaments.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think he needs to check his GPS. That wasn't at Pymatuning


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

wayout440 said:


> I think he needs to check his GPS. That wasn't at Pymatuning


hahahahahahahahahahahaha it surly is an amazing fishery


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

I can attest to what was said. We weighed 19.65 pounds and got 10th place. It's a crazy big fish fishery. We struggled all day Friday and Saturday to figure out the bite but it came on on sunday. We caught 10 total walleye yesterday with 2 under 20" big fish for the tournament was a huge 30" 9.65 pounder. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I stopped in duck and drake to see the results and they told me that 3 fish limit of 20 lbs won the tourney


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

OK. I believe there are fish there and they were caught. Just a little jealous. So if the fish were biting then I must have been doing something wrong. I won't get back there for about a month, so I sure would like to figure out something to correct. What then would be the biggest factor I should be adjusting: location? bait? depth? presentation (speed, etc?) We had the wind and threw everything at them, I'm just at such a loss since I don't usually fish there.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Look for the areas that the Amish are congregating and fish that area. And I’m serious about that. They catch the snot out of those Pymy eyes.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

wayout440 said:


> OK. I believe there are fish there and they were caught. Just a little jealous. So if the fish were biting then I must have been doing something wrong. I won't get back there for about a month, so I sure would like to figure out something to correct. What then would be the biggest factor I should be adjusting: location? bait? depth? presentation (speed, etc?) We had the wind and threw everything at them, I'm just at such a loss since I don't usually fish there.


Just like chaunc said look for the amish if your trolling. I was jigging Honestly they best way to learn these lakes are to show up at the way ins and talk to some of the guys, most are really good guys and like to help others catch fish. now ill insure you there will be a few secrets left out but all in all if you take the information and out a little time in you will catch them


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup. Found groupings of Amish boats at the north stumps and halfway to the dam on the south. Most were anchored and jigging. Didn't see catches...but saw an Amish girl sunning her lower leg over the side of the boat!


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

On sat the 10 10 pontoons with 15 to 20 amish fishing in them off pandaram drifting diddnt do much better than we did saw 3 walleye caught by them thata all now the trollers in stumps in Linesville did do much better.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished the lake twice this week and nothing but pan fish. Tried everything I could. Didn't fish the north end just the south end. Water is REALLY clear. Could see down to bottom in 6 fow. With water that clear low light periods may be the key. Saw that it's suppose to be another wet week next week. 6 days of rain again.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

My Amish buddies camp out there 7 weeks in May and June. they have mostly been getting their limits, but it is a lot harder than last year because of the weather. They never fish north of the causeway, and basically start trolling the channel to the causeway and back again as many times as necessary to limit out. They fish hard too. Many times this year they have said that it is 12 hour days to limit out, if they do. Last year, many times they were back in by 10:00am with limits! The kid that takes me goes out when it is pretty calm as he gets seasick easily. By the end of June, they put their boats away until next year.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I like to fish but if I don't get them 10:30 I'm gone. I don't think I ever stayed that long. I have to watch being out in the sun I get sun poisoning real easy so I have to wear long sleeves all summer long when I'm on the water. Sun screen doesn't work for me.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

After fishing there last weekend in the tournament I wouldn't even go out until 10:30 if I were you. We put 7 fish in the boat including 4 pounders in the boat from noon until 2 p.m.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree Saturday and Sunday we upgraded all our fish between 1-2 
The first hour of light pre fishing was good then slowed down till after lunch 

"im talking about big fish'' we caught fish all day


----------

